# لأصحاب القلوب الرقيقة الرقراقة فقط



## أنين الورد غ (2 يوليو 2012)

عشت قصة حب امتددت لسنتين , وتزوجتها بحمد الله تعالى , ورزقت منها بمولود , وبعد سنتين تقريبا من زواجنا مرضت فأدخلتها للمستشفى للفحص , فقال لي الاطباء بعد الفحص انها مريضة بالفشل الكلوي ولايجرون مثل هذه العمليات عندنا بغزة وقيل لي ان مثل هذه العمليات يجريها الاطباء بمصر بمستشفى القصر العيني الجديد في القاهرة .
والمشكلة ان العملية تحتاج لــ ( 120 الف جنيه ) أي مايقارب 17 او 18 الف دولار .
أحبابي زوجتي الان لاتخرج من البيت مش من أجل الضعف الجسدي لا وانما من أجل التبول الغير ارادي الذي يحدث لها ولا حول ولاقوة إلا بالله .
المشكلة انوا احوالنا المادية في فلسطين بقطاع غزة تعبانة جدا والحمد لله , فأرجوا المساهمة ولو بالقليل ولكم جزيل الشكر , ولكم كثير الاجر من الله عز وجل .


[email protected]


----------



## أنين الورد غ (3 يوليو 2012)

*رد: لأصحاب القلوب الرقيقة الرقراقة فقط*

سبحان الله العلي العظيم , 37 مشاهدة ولم يتمنى أحدهم على الاقل الشفاء , إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون .


----------

